# Pieces similar to Webern's Variations for Piano, Op.27?



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

I have become a big fan of Webern and this particular piece.

Would you recommend any compositions for solo piano that are similar to this piece, that they should be:

1) highly structured 
2) concise
3) and of course, atonal/dodecaphonic/post-tonal etc. (for tonal music "similar" to this one, I am happy with any WTC of Bach or the _klavierstücke_ of Brahms )


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Babbitt Canonical form, Post Partitions
Berio Sequenza IV
Carter Night Fantasies
Messiaen Canteyodjaya
Kurtag Jatekok
Christian Wolff Etudes
Hindemith Ludus Tonalis
Stockhausen Klavierstucke (all of them including the ones from Klang)
Cage, One, etudes australes
Ferneyhough Lemma Icon Epigram
Finnissy Snowdrift
Boulez, Notations, constellation miroir
Xenakis Herma, Hommage aR
Hughes Dufourt Erlkonig (30 mins.)
Claude Vivier Shiraz
George Flynn Trinity (long)


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

Definitely Babbitt - Partitions may be the closest example. But unlike the Webern piece, in which you can actually hear many of the symmetries, and some other elements of structure, in the Babbitt you'd have to get through some introductory texts in order to understand what's going on. If you decide to take the plunge, I recommend Paul Riker's "The Serialism of Milton Babbitt", which is available online for free.

But really, there's just one Op. 27. It's such an amazing piece of music. It's such a shame Webern never again wrote anything for solo piano. I assume you know the Kinderstuecke? It's a very attractive 12-tone piece, I believe the first he wrote. Not really comarable, but the only thing that can scratch that itch for more Webern piano...


----------

